# MagicDisc Removal



## compaq (Feb 9, 2008)

I've tried to unistall MagicDisc 2.5.7 and i get an error msg telling me I do not have access to remove it.

It then asks for a Command Line for the uninstall program which i have no idea what it is...

Does anybody know what it is cause i want this program completely removed from my laptop.


----------



## compaq (Feb 9, 2008)

sorry should have read MagicDisc 2.5.79 above....can any please help me get rid of it ??

i'm about ready to wipe everything from my laptop and start again.


----------

